# New member, rats coming soon!



## Dave26 (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi folks. After reading a lot on this site I decided to get some rats. My cage arrived today, it's still a little bit bare but it's getting there! I'm adopting 3 rats from niki87, should be getting them this weekend, very exciting!

Here's a picture of the cage:










Any opinions and ideas are welome :thumbsup:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah that's if I can bear to give them up!!! Though after our chat I am much more confident!

Erm opinions......loving the Tinkerbell beaker!!!!!!!!! HEHEHEHEHEHE!!!!!!!!

Yeah cage is fantastic!! That's what they're in now so it will be home from home! xx


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi & welcome
The cage looks good, there's loads of sites that sell cage furniture for things like hammocks, extra tubes, shelves etc, your ratties will be spoilt for choice


----------



## Dave26 (Jan 22, 2011)

niki87 said:


> Erm opinions......loving the Tinkerbell beaker!!!!!!!!! HEHEHEHEHEHE!!!!!!!!


It's my girlfriends, haha, I promise!!



simplysardonic said:


> Hi & welcome
> The cage looks good, there's loads of sites that sell cage furniture for things like hammocks, extra tubes, shelves etc, your ratties will be spoilt for choice


Thanks  Any reccomendations of websites to use?


----------



## floissie (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi there, i am soooo jealous all these people getting baby rats, i am still waiting for mine to be born. But at least i have my 5 girls to keep me sane. The cage is looking good. I get accessories from www.EquineCanineFeline.com Online Pet Accessories, Pet Supplies, Horse Accessories & Equestrian Supplies in one place with FAST UK Delivery! or The Rat Warehouse. Its also a good idea to join Fancy Rats | Home they have loads of ratty info on there and lots of members put pictures of how to make ratty accessories and toys on there too.

Look forward to seeing pics of the new ratties soon.


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Dave26 said:


> It's my girlfriends, haha, I promise!!


You can get out of it, go on admit it haha ive got spongebob stuff all over and a kiddies dinosuar cup with its on straw at my mums and im 20 :O haha

Although size wise jenny cages are nice, i had two and ended up getting so annoyed because of the lack of acess from the sides (although they can be modified) i ended up getting rid of mine in favour for something else are i had two biting boys that were hard to grab hold of.

However is there plenty of things you can do 

Instead of buying hammocks and expensive toys and furniture for the cages as my rats would just destroy everything.

Best advice is get your self to wilkinsons and pound shops and let your imiagination run riot :thumbsup: just make sure none of it is toxic.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Dave26 said:


> Thanks  Any reccomendations of websites to use?


Here you go....
RatPad
Hammocky Hammocks
Fuzzbutt Cage Comforts
The Rat Warehouse
A lot of the online pet shops sell lots of rat goodies as well


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Ratty Corner

wine racks make good climbing,wilko's small baskets are good,tea towels to make hammocks out of.cardboard boxes.

the more stuff in the cage the better as rats love to climb and explore.

oh and parrot ropes and ladders are good too.


----------



## Dave26 (Jan 22, 2011)

floissie said:


> Hi there, i am soooo jealous all these people getting baby rats, i am still waiting for mine to be born. But at least i have my 5 girls to keep me sane. The cage is looking good. I get accessories from www.EquineCanineFeline.com Online Pet Accessories, Pet Supplies, Horse Accessories & Equestrian Supplies in one place with FAST UK Delivery! or The Rat Warehouse. Its also a good idea to join Fancy Rats | Home they have loads of ratty info on there and lots of members put pictures of how to make ratty accessories and toys on there too.
> 
> Look forward to seeing pics of the new ratties soon.


Thanks! I'll get photos up as soon as they move in!



Yorkshire_Rose said:


> You can get out of it, go on admit it haha ive got spongebob stuff all over and a kiddies dinosuar cup with its on straw at my mums and im 20 :O haha
> 
> Best advice is get your self to wilkinsons and pound shops and let your imiagination run riot :thumbsup: just make sure none of it is toxic.


That's a plan, i'll still manage to spend a fortune aha!
NOOO it really isn't mine, although I may have a mickey mouse one  I'm 20 too!



simplysardonic said:


> Here you go....
> RatPad
> Hammocky Hammocks
> Fuzzbutt Cage Comforts
> ...


Thanks!! I'll have a nosey.

One more thing I meant to ask, the tunnel in the cage didn't come with chains to hang it up. So i've just used string, but it's kind of plasticy. I'm guessing the rats will chew it, it won't do them any harm will it?


----------



## Dave26 (Jan 22, 2011)

Anyone? I'm sure it'll be fine but I worry about these things!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Mine didn't come with the chain things either!!! I think it will be fine! xx


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Mine came with chains and a second straight tube aswel :S

this place has some great stuff on it.

Toys & Accessories - Rat and Spoon

I cant wait to get some rats again.

Feels lonely without them ='(

Mind you i had 30+ at one point that was fun


----------



## Dave26 (Jan 22, 2011)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> Mine came with chains and a second straight tube aswel :S
> 
> this place has some great stuff on it.


Yeah, the picture showed the second tube, and it's fair to assume it should come with chains I would have thought. Have emailed the website we bought it from, still waiting for a reply though 

That website is going to be useful, thanks!

I'm getting four rats now, after much deliberation (around 10 seconds) I decided four was a much better number than three


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Are you going for girls or boys?


----------



## Dave26 (Jan 22, 2011)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> Are you going for girls or boys?


They're all boys!


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi there - don't know anything about rats but congrats on your new ratties and :thumbsup: for all the preparation and research. Welcome to PF!


----------



## Dave26 (Jan 22, 2011)

Kiwi said:


> Hi there - don't know anything about rats but congrats on your new ratties and :thumbsup: for all the preparation and research. Welcome to PF!


Thanks, i've learnt a lot already :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave26 (Jan 22, 2011)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> this place has some great stuff on it....


I spent a fortune in poundland and wilkinsons today! I didn't even know that was possible


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Dave26 said:


> I spent a fortune in poundland and wilkinsons today! I didn't even know that was possible


i know you think oooo thats cheap ill have 10 :thumbup:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

The four boys are looking forward to their new home 

Dave you ran out of PM space but just saying it's fine though I will be bringing my little boy...hope that is OK...but we won't be staying don't worry.

OK text me if there is a problem!


----------



## Dave26 (Jan 22, 2011)

niki87 said:


> The four boys are looking forward to their new home
> 
> Dave you ran out of PM space but just saying it's fine though I will be bringing my little boy...hope that is OK...but we won't be staying don't worry.
> 
> OK text me if there is a problem!


Ahh sorry. Yup that's fine, chuck me a text when you're near. Any problems finding the house give me a ring


----------



## Dave26 (Jan 22, 2011)

I've managed to get a few pics of the rats, they seem to be settling in well, although they have spent a lot of time hiding in the tunnel 

The cage as it stands now:










Romeo (due to the heart shaped markings on his back, NOT my choice of name :lol



















One of the blue hoodeds, still thinking of a name  (the other is called Benji):










The other black hooded (mainly black), again still thinking of a name :



















:thumbsup:


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

what gorgoeus ratties i love the blue hooded one.
and the cage is looking great,i see u have the stacking shelves,they wouldn't be from wilko's would they?


----------



## Dave26 (Jan 22, 2011)

blade100 said:


> what gorgoeus ratties i love the blue hooded one.
> and the cage is looking great,i see u have the stacking shelves,they wouldn't be from wilko's would they?


Thanks! Haha maybe...


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Awww I am now missing them so much!! Though they look so happy and settled already! Yeah they slept in the tube in mine too! 

Am so glad they've gone to such a wonderful home :thumbup:


----------



## Dave26 (Jan 22, 2011)

niki87 said:


> Awww I am now missing them so much!! Though they look so happy and settled already! Yeah they slept in the tube in mine too!
> 
> Am so glad they've gone to such a wonderful home :thumbup:


Thanks again for bringing them round, it was nice to meet you and the little one 

Anyone have any recommendations of things to do to help the rats get used to us and feel more comfortable? Or is it just a case of keep getting them out and let them get used to it?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

yep just keep getting them out and offer yummy treats out of your hand to them.

walk about with them in and down your tops.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Awwwh Romeo was my favourite baby when I had them - he was a fat little sausage and his markings were so clear  They've grown up so handsome...


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Argent said:


> Awwwh Romeo was my favourite baby when I had them - he was a fat little sausage and his markings were so clear  They've grown up so handsome...


Oh Dave I didn't say but it was down to this wonderful lady that these babies were rescued in the first place. She was the one who rescued them and came and met me with them! :thumbup:


----------



## Dave26 (Jan 22, 2011)

niki87 said:


> Oh Dave I didn't say but it was down to this wonderful lady that these babies were rescued in the first place. She was the one who rescued them and came and met me with them! :thumbup:


Ahh, then I owe her a big thanks too then :thumbup:


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Bawwh X3 Enjoy them, they're little angels


----------



## Dave26 (Jan 22, 2011)

Argent said:


> Bawwh X3 Enjoy them, they're little angels


Oh I will 

Had them all out the cage today for the first time, while I gave it a clean. Managed to get a couple of pics, apologies for the poor quality, I used the webcam!

Michael:


















Benji decided it would be a good idea to go up my sleeve, took him a fair while to get out!


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Awwwh what sweeties! Haha you'll find they won't want to come out of your sleeves, ever! Ask them out nicely and they'll dig their heels in more! Be prepared for nibbled cuffs too


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Awww no thy're great pics!! Yeaah the hoodie thing really works!! xx


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Espically when they start weeing everywhere haha =D


----------

